# 1990 Hymer Zig type unit



## 113044 (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi folks, I have a Hymer 55 Camp coachbuilt 1990,, on the German Zig type panel there are a couple of switches which I think have been bypassed,,,, probably because they have failed at some time. Does anyone have a diagram or page from a manual that explains the function of these switches as I would like to get the van back to original function as much as possible???? 

Many thanks 

Jools


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

These could help if you email them your model number...

Zig

Johnny F


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

PM me with an email address. Have 1988 manuals for all versions in English in 2 parts as a PDF.

FWIW I think you'll find theses are the spare switches which you can allocate to accesories. I have one feeding my reversing camera as I didn't want to run power to the front of the van but also didn't want to drain the leisure battery when not on EHU. 

Manual should help.


----------

